# Apprentice Final - SPOILER WARNING



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

*Who will be in the final of the Apprentice?*​
Simon & Tre38.33%Simon & Kristina925.00%Kristina & Tre822.22%Kristina & Katie25.56%Kristina & Lohit25.56%Katie & Tre616.67%Katie & Simon12.78%Lohit & Tre411.11%Lohit & Simon00.00%Lohit & Katie12.78%


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I enjoy the Apprentice and as crap as the candidates have generally been this year it makes great TV.

I think after the interviews on next weeks show Tre & Lohit will be the 2 finalists.

I would be really interested in what do you think?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I hope Tre doesnt do it, he's a plonker!


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope that 80s throw-back Katie get blown out the water.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tre is a nutter but funny with it,but he will win .


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

d246 said:


> I hope that 80s throw-back Katie get blown out the water.


I'd rather see her sunk without trace UNDER the water ... but I think the sentiment is the same :wink:

For me, Christina & Tre. Else Lohit taking one of their places.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think Tre will do it. Big Al seems to be sizing them up as to how they would fit in his team and I don't think Tre matches.

The Irish bird and maybe Lohit.

So long as horse face goes (mind you I've been saying that for weeks)


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

I heard a rumour that the person who gets the job turns it down and Sir Alan ofters it to the next best person. Apparently the person who wins didn't want the job. He just wanted to up his profile. Hey what do I know.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah i read that rumour too. It said that the person who turns it down turns it down because of "family commitments", don't know who it could be as i think even Tre has kids too, maybe it's him!

Don't think Katie has any commitments apart from shagging married men...!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Ashtray_Girl said:


> Yeah i read that rumour too. It said that the person who turns it down turns it down because of "family commitments", don't know who it could be as i think even Tre has kids too, maybe it's him!
> 
> Don't think Katie has any commitments apart from shagging married men...!


Yes but I'm not you could call it shagging I would imagine it would be "Oh all right then put it in" and lay back and think of being a Princess being rodgered by a Prince or even a King!  I really can't for the life of me believe it would be anything other than functional unless to breed and then it would be a horse to keep it in the family :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I went for Kristina and Katie. Me thinks next weeks task will expose Tre for the BS merchant he is.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

The results are interesting so far.

If you look at the post please post a vote even if you don't leave a comment. Cheers


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I got that well and truly wrong :roll: along with 23 other people. Bugger.

Mind you Katie still needs to be put down :evil:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

....rekon Kristina will win it though...... :?

.....really thought Sir Alan had Katie's number, think he called her bluff there......... :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

It was reported in the press that someone did turn down the position.

And that person was Katie. :evil:

If you noticed the bit where she entered the taxi at the end she was wearing completely different clothes to what she was in the boardroom which kind of suggested that bit is pre-recorded. Got a feeling it could have happenend in the final but may have re-corded at the request of Sir Alan given that he keeps saying...

"your not gona make a fool out of me!"

:?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

1. They have families. Parents, children, wives and boyfriends, to be exact. Tre has a lovely wife, Lohit a supportive boyfriend and Kristina an 18-year-old son, born when she was just 17. But perhaps most startling of all is the revelation that alpha female Katie has two small girls, both born during a short-lived marriage to her boss. And she too is ex-Army.

There's a reason he looks like this 
2. Tre looks like he's sniffing sour milk for a reason. It's not just his aggressive personality, he is in constant pain after a nearly-fatal car crash 10 years ago. There are steel plates in his back and pins in both legs. "I have pain all the time," he says, adding that he draws strength from his religion - Islam - which he says promises great rewards in the afterlife for those who endure suffering.

3. Can't place Lohit's accent? It's from Dubai and New Zealand. His family emigrated to the United Arab Emirates when he was tiny, and when he was 13, they moved to the Antipodes.

4. Business speak says so much, yet so little. Simon is habitually referred to - and not just by himself - as an internet entrepreneur with an interest in property. What this actually means is that he runs a website selling lighting equipment to schools. And business is not booming, by his own admission. And his property portfolio? He lets rooms - and sleeping spots on sofas - in his house.

5. Location, location, location. Despite the gratuitous shots of Canary Wharf - visual shorthand for the world of business - Sir Alan has no office in London's Docklands, or, for that matter, the City. Amstrad's head office is in Brentwood, Essex. He has a base in the inauspicious environs of the Mile End Rd, and Viglen - where Wednesday's interviews were conducted - is in Wembley.

Fly with me 
6. Props maketh the man. The boardroom is a studio mock-up of Sir Alan's Brentwood HQ (no real-life boardroom has lighting that looks that good on telly). He owns the yacht prominently featured in the opening credits, but not the helicopter. It's chartered from RotorMotion, a company which does brisk business among flash types in the City.

7. Timing is everything. The series is filmed in autumn. Newspaper headlines glimpsed in early episodes date from October, and two candidates came a cropper when trying to sell food to Muslims during Ramadan, which ended in October. Last week's episode showed presenters on a home shopping channel wearing Remembrance poppies.

8. There's time and then there's TV time. "One of the first things that we tell them is 'Look, you're gonna be away from home for 12 weeks'," Sir Alan said when Ifti claimed to be off-form because he was missing his family. But filming takes about two months. And the final two work for Sir Alan before he decides who stays and who goes. Former runner-up Saira Khan has criticised the show because "the final decision is not based on the programme that people see, his final decision is based on these two people who have been working with him for the six months".

9. Spotters of continuity errors don't have to look further than the long walk to the taxi after each candidate is fired. These are all shot on the same day, early in the filming. While the most glaring discrepancies are avoided by buttoned-up coats - which the candidates are told to buy before filming begins - the shoes are a giveaway. Katie fired herself in a black suit, but under her coat as she climbed into the taxi was a white suit and pink heels.

10. The past never happened. Sir Alan lost his apprentice Michelle Dewberry just four months after she was chosen. In Wednesday's episode he put made great play of the need for commitment, but made no mention of why this had become such an issue.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> 1. They have families. Parents, children, wives and boyfriends, to be exact. Tre has a lovely wife, Lohit a supportive boyfriend and Kristina an 18-year-old son, born when she was just 17. But perhaps most startling of all is the revelation that alpha female Katie has two small girls, both born during a short-lived marriage to her boss. And she too is ex-Army.
> 
> There's a reason he looks like this
> 2. Tre looks like he's sniffing sour milk for a reason. It's not just his aggressive personality, he is in constant pain after a nearly-fatal car crash 10 years ago. There are steel plates in his back and pins in both legs. "I have pain all the time," he says, adding that he draws strength from his religion - Islam - which he says promises great rewards in the afterlife for those who endure suffering.
> ...


Interesting info TT2BMW just shows what a load of bull the show is. Mind you I do love it, especially the business speak.

That stuff was winding me up I must say about Simon. I'm an Internet entrepreneur as I sell a few item on ebay oh and I have an interest in property, yes I own a house (well the mortgage company do!). I was really surpised when I found out Katie had 2 kids as she must of had sex, Yuk.

Well done to those of you who voted once you knew the result 

The funniest part of the Apprentice is the stupidly small bag they take into the room outside the Boardroom (or mock up) and on the taxi that is suppose to contain clothing for 12 weeks! Yea right, you couldn't get 12 weeks (or 2 months) worth of pants in that :wink:


----------

